# Additional Pump Math?



## Leprichon (Sep 29, 2008)

Im interested in increasing my flow rate…I already own a working and fairly new pump, its just not large enough to turn over the GPH Im looking to turn over…Instead of buying a new larger (and more exspensive ) pump, I was thinking of just getting one comparable or smaller in size (and price) than the one I already have, and adding it to the system to increase my flow rate… If I were to add another pump to my current system, I imagine I would put it in parallel (prob not in series) with the current pump I already own…What Im not sure of is the math involved in getting the GPH I want…Is it as simple as adding its GPH to the current GPH (with head pressure figured in of course)?…


----------

